# Weekly Competition 2016-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U2 R' F2 R U'
*2. *R F2 R U' F U F U2 R'
*3. *R' F R2 U F R2 U R2 U2
*4. *F R2 F R2 U F U2 F' U
*5. *U R' U' F2 U' F U' R'

*3x3x3
1. *R' L2 U' L' B L' F L2 U' D2 R B2 L D2 R U2 L' U2 R2
*2. *R D2 B L B' D' B U L' B D2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 B' R2 F2
*3. *L2 F R2 B2 F L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U L R F U' F D' R U' L'
*4. *B' L U L2 F U R U L' D2 L2 B D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2
*5. *L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D B' U2 L' R' U' L B' D U2 F2

*4x4x4
1. *B2 Rw' Uw B D2 Uw2 U' F L2 R U Fw' Uw L2 Fw' Uw2 F2 U2 L2 R Uw F' R Uw2 F' D Uw' Rw2 D' B F2 Uw L D Uw2 Rw D Fw2 Uw' L2
*2. *L2 Rw' R2 Fw' F2 L' Uw2 Fw Uw F' D2 U' R' Fw2 Rw D B Fw' F Uw' U' L Uw B2 Uw' L2 D B' D' R F2 R' U Rw' Fw' R2 Fw Rw R' U
*3. *R' Fw' U' B' F2 U' L2 B' U L R' U2 R D Rw' U2 F' Rw Fw2 L2 D' R Uw2 F' D' U' R' D Rw U' L Fw' U F' U2 B2 Fw' L2 D U'
*4. *D2 Uw F Rw2 B' Fw L F D' Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw2 R B' U L F' R' D' Uw U L F2 Rw R' Fw' L U2 Rw2 F' L2 Fw2 Uw' Rw R2 D L Uw2 Rw
*5. *D U2 B' Fw F L' D F' Uw2 L2 Uw' Rw' U B' L Fw' Rw R B2 Rw R' F U R2 B2 R Fw' R' B L R' U' Fw2 R Uw2 U' B' R D U2

*5x5x5
1. *Lw' Uw' B2 F U Lw B' Fw2 F Lw Fw' Dw' R U B' R Uw' B L Lw Rw Dw2 F Uw' Rw' R' Uw B' R B2 Bw' Lw' Rw2 D Dw2 R' Bw' D2 Lw U2 L' R Bw Rw2 Dw L' R' F2 D Bw Fw2 Rw2 D' Fw' Dw Rw' R2 Fw Dw2 B2
*2. *F' R2 B2 F Rw' Fw2 D' Dw U' B L2 Bw' Lw' U Fw F' D Dw2 F2 U2 R' F2 L2 Uw L2 Lw2 U2 F' Uw' Bw2 U' B Bw U' Rw2 R2 D' L2 R2 D B' L' Lw2 Rw' F Lw B' Rw B Lw2 Bw Dw U2 Rw' D Uw2 L Lw' Rw2 D
*3. *Lw' F' Dw2 Uw Rw' Bw Uw R2 B2 D Bw Fw D' Dw Bw Dw' Bw R U' Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw Uw Lw' Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 F L2 R B' D2 Uw L' Rw2 Fw' Rw' F Lw Dw' Lw' Fw F2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 B2 Bw2 Uw' U Fw F Dw Uw Rw R D2
*4. *Lw2 Rw Bw' U' Bw2 F2 U R' D2 U2 Fw2 R' D' Dw2 R' D B' L R Bw Uw2 R Dw' B2 Dw B2 F Lw D B Rw2 Bw D L2 Rw D' U' Fw F' Lw2 Uw' Fw Lw B L Rw' R Uw' Bw2 D' Lw R B Dw Bw D2 Uw' Lw Rw R'
*5. *Dw2 Lw' R2 U2 F D' Fw' Uw R2 B Rw' B2 Fw Rw R2 B2 Uw L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw Uw L' Fw2 Dw L2 Dw U' L Rw2 R Fw L Lw' F Lw Rw R2 Dw Rw' Fw' Dw2 Bw Dw B' F' L' Uw U' R' D Rw2 Uw' Fw' Lw B2 Rw' R Uw2

*6x6x6
1. *2F F' 2D' 2F U' R 2B' F' 2D' 2U' F2 L2 2L 2R' U B 2F2 2U 3R2 2B' R' 3F' L' B' 2B 2D' U' L' R D' 2D 2F2 3U' B F' 2L2 2R' U 3R2 2F' 2R' B' 3R' U2 2L 3F' L' 3R U' 3F2 F2 2U' 2R' 2D2 3F 3U2 2R' U2 R 3F2 2F' 3R' 3U' 2U' U2 2L R2 3U' U2 2L'
*2. *2R R' 2D' 3F 2D' 2L' B2 3U2 U B2 3U2 2L 3F2 D' 3U2 L2 2L' R2 2B' 2D2 B F2 U 2R 3F2 3U2 3F 2F2 R B2 3F' L2 3R' B' F2 D2 2D' 3F U' 2R2 R 3F 2L2 2B2 L2 2D2 3R' 2F' L 2U L2 2F2 D 2L U2 2F' 2U L' 2F2 L2 D' 2D 3U2 B2 3U R' B 2B D' 2D
*3. *D' L' 2L' 2D 2F' F' L' 2F2 2L2 R2 B2 2L B2 L R' 3F D' 3F2 F2 2L B 2B 3F' 3R' 2R2 R2 3F' L' 3F D 3F2 F 2L' 2D2 F 2D2 2B' 2U2 2F2 2D 3F2 2R' B2 2F' 2L' 2R' R' B' L2 2B2 3R' F2 2D2 3U' 2B D 2L2 3R F' L' 3R' 3F2 D' 3U 3F2 F2 2L2 3U' B' F2
*4. *3R 2R U2 L2 2L R' B 2B' 3F L' R2 2B 2R' B L2 B2 3F2 2L2 R' D R U' 2L 3U2 3F 2F2 3U 2L2 2R' 3F' L2 3F 2U2 3F R 2D2 3U2 2L R B D2 3U2 3F F L 3F' 3R 3F F 2R' D' 2B R' 2D' R2 B 3U2 L 2B2 3R' B2 2B' F' D2 3U2 F' 2D' 2B D 3U2
*5. *R B' D' 2F' 2D' R' B' 2B2 2L2 2U2 U2 2B' 3F F' D2 3R2 2D 2F2 3U' R2 U' B' 2F2 2L2 D 2D2 2U2 2B' U2 2B2 3U2 2U' 2L2 D L2 2L' 2B2 R 3U' 2B' 2D' 3U' U2 2F' 2D 3F' D2 3F 2L' 3R' U 3R 2B' L' F L 3U2 2U2 L2 3R' 2R2 B' U' F' 2L' 2R2 3U 2B 2F2 R

*7x7x7
1. *D' 3U2 U' B 2B' 3B F 3L 3U' 3B2 2F' F2 2U2 2L2 B' 2D' 3L 2D2 R 2F2 U2 2L 3U' B' 2B' F D2 2D 3D' L 3D L2 F' 3U' U2 3B2 R2 B' F2 3L' 3U' 3B' 2D 3F 2D' U' 2F2 3R' F' 3L R' 2F' 3L2 R2 2F 3R2 3B' 2U' 3R 2D 2U2 L F D 2U' 3B2 2D2 3U' 2F 2D' 3U 2L' 3F 2L' R' 3B 2F' L2 2F L2 2L' 2B' 3F' R2 3U2 U 3L' 2U L' 2L2 3U' 3R2 2U 3L 2B' 2F2 D2 U 3B2 2D
*2. *L2 3D' 3B2 R' 3B 3F2 3L 2D' 3R R' 3D' R 2F' 2D 2F2 3L' 3D 2L' 3F2 2F' F' D2 B 2L' 2R' D 2B 3F2 F2 2U2 2B U' 3F 2F U F 3U' 2U2 3B2 2U R 3D' 3U2 2U U2 3B2 3U2 B 3B' F' 3D R2 D U2 2F' 2L' D' 3U' 3F2 F2 2L' 3U2 2R' B F2 3D 3B 2D2 2F2 L 2B' 2D 2U' 2L D' 2U' 2L' D2 B 3B' F2 U' R2 B' 2D 3R' 3F2 D' 2D 3D' 3U2 2B' D2 3D2 L' 3L' 2R2 B 2R B'
*3. *3R' 3D2 F' R' 3F' D 2U U L' 3B2 2F F L' 2L 3B 3U2 B 2D2 F D' L 2B' 3D' 3U L 3D 2F 2U' 2L' 3B' 3F2 2F D2 3U 2U 2F2 D 2L2 B2 L' B 2B R' D 2R B' 2B2 3R' 2D2 2R 3U' U2 3B' 3U' B 3U' 2F2 L2 B2 R 2D' 2U 2F' 2D' B2 F' 2D' 3R 3D2 2B' 3D2 3F' 2F U2 2B2 F 3L' U2 2L2 3B2 3U2 2B' U' B2 F2 D 2L2 2D2 2U F2 R2 2B2 2D F U2 2R' 2D U F U'
*4. *3D R2 2F2 2R' B2 3U L 2R' 3B2 3U' 3F' 3R 3B L 2R R2 2F' 2U' 3B' U2 3L2 D F2 2D2 2U' 2L2 2D2 3D 2U' 2R2 3D' 2B2 2F 2R 2F F' 3D U2 3B 3D' U2 L' U B' 3F 2F2 F2 3D U2 2F 3U' 3B' 2F2 3R2 2D' 3U' 2U 3F 2R2 F2 3U2 3F2 F' 3L2 2D' 3B2 2R2 R' 2D2 3D 3U 2B2 D2 2B F2 3D' 2L2 2B' 3B2 3F' D 2D' R2 B2 3U F 2L2 D 3R2 U' 2B' 3L' 2B2 3D2 2R 3D' 3R' 2D2 2U2 2F'
*5. *3F F2 3D2 3U2 3B 2F' 2R 2B L' D2 2D2 2F L' 3L' R 3D R 3D' 2F F2 L2 2L2 2U R' 2F' L2 3F2 3R' 2D2 3D' R' F2 2L 3L2 2R' 2D2 L 2B2 3L' 3R' 2R' 3B' 2L D' 2F U2 B' 2U 2R' R2 3U R' 2B' D' 3U' 2U U2 B 3F L 2L 3L2 3R2 R2 3B' D' 3R B2 2L2 D' 3D2 2U U' 3R' U' F' 2R2 U2 R B D2 3B' 3R' D2 2F U' 3B F 2D' 2R R' 3B' 2U2 3R' U2 2B2 D U 3L2 2U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F U' F2 U' F R' F2 R'
*2. *R F U F' R U' R' F2 R
*3. *U2 R F2 R U F U2 R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R F2 U' F U' L' D F U2 R2
*2. *U L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D F2 U R F' L F' L2 B' U F' D' R2
*3. *L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 F R2 D2 L B' L2 D' R B' F2 L' F' L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw U F2 Rw R2 Fw2 R D2 Uw2 L2 B Uw' R D Uw' U2 B Fw2 F Uw2 L R2 Fw' L Rw' R2 F' U2 F' D U2 Fw D' Uw2 L R' Uw2 F Uw B'
*2. *L' B' Fw2 L2 D2 B Fw' Rw2 R U L' Rw2 F D Uw' U L' B' Uw' Fw' F L' Rw' R2 Uw U Rw Fw2 D L' Rw2 D' Fw' U R' U' Rw2 U2 B2 R2
*3. *Fw2 R2 D Uw L' U Rw' D2 L' D' U' B Rw D2 L U2 B R2 D Rw2 R' F L' Rw' R' U2 Rw Fw' R F L2 R' U' L2 B' D2 Uw2 U' R Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L' Rw' R' Fw2 Dw2 R2 Fw Uw' Bw2 D2 F' Rw R2 D2 Dw2 U2 F2 D Uw2 B2 Lw2 B2 Fw' U B2 D B' Dw2 U2 L' Lw B2 Bw' L R' Dw Bw Lw' Bw' Lw' Rw B2 R2 F2 R2 Uw2 R U B' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 B R Dw2 Uw2 U2 R2
*2. *Dw2 U B2 D2 Lw2 Rw R2 B' Rw2 R2 F2 L D' Fw2 F D2 Dw B Bw' Uw2 L B2 Fw' D2 Fw' U2 Fw' F' Dw2 Fw2 F Dw Fw' R2 D2 Fw' D U2 F' Lw2 Dw' R Bw' Fw Lw' R2 Uw2 F' Lw' Rw B L2 F2 D Uw' R B' F2 L2 R2
*3. *Rw' D Dw Uw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw F R' D' Bw' Fw2 Lw D Uw' B Dw2 Lw' D' B' Rw2 D2 Lw2 R Fw2 Dw' L Lw' Rw2 Bw' Fw F U' Bw U L' Lw2 Bw U Lw D' L' R Dw2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 U R F Rw Dw B' Rw' Uw B F2 Rw' B2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L 3F2 U2 L' 2D' R' 3F2 F2 2D L' 3R2 R2 3U' B' 2D2 2L2 2R 2D R 2U' 2F 2D2 3U 3F' D 2R 3U2 2R 2F2 2D2 B2 D2 U 2L' D' L 2R B' 2R' 2D' U F L2 3F2 L' 2D 2B2 D 3U' L2 2B 2F2 2R2 F 3R 2R' B2 2B 3F' 2L' R' D2 2F R 2B2 3U 2B2 3F 3U 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3F' 2F' 3L' F L2 3L' 2U2 3B' 2F 3L 3D' L 2L D2 2U' L' 2L' 2F2 L' 3U 2F 2R 3D2 3L' U' 3L F' 2L2 2F F 3L2 B 3L R2 2F' 2R2 R' F 3D 2U F' 2R R' 2F' 2R2 2D2 L2 B' 2D' B' 3B2 2U2 B2 3D' 3R 3D' 3U' 3B' 3L' B2 2U 2R' B 2B' 3R' B 3D 3F' F2 U' 2L2 2B2 3L 3D 3U L' R2 3F F' D2 2R2 2F 2L' F2 3R2 2D2 2L 2U' L2 B2 F L2 2F' 3D 3U2 B2 3F2 2U F' U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R2 F L2 F2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 F' D2 L U' B' L2 U' R D F' R B
*2. *D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B D' F2 R B D' U2 R'
*3. *L2 B U2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F' L' D' B' U L
*4. *L U' B D R D' R F2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 B2 L2
*5. *L' R2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 D' L' D' U' B' D2 R2 B' D
*6. *U' D' F' B' R2 F' L2 D' F R' F2 B2 U2 B2 U D2 F2 D' B2 D L2
*7. *R2 B2 R B2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 R' B R' B2 F L D' B R2
*8. *D2 F' R' B L F2 U' F2 D F D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' D' R2 U'
*9. *D2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R B' R' B U2 F D' R2 U2 B2 F
*10. *F' U2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 L R' B' R2 D' L R2 U L2
*11. *U2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 F U' R F L2 D2 R2 F' L' F2 D
*12. *L2 B2 L D2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 F2 D B2 U F' L' U' L2 B L' F2
*13. *L' D2 R B2 R B2 R U2 B2 D2 L' D' B2 D2 L' D' B D2 U' R B
*14. *D' F' U' L' B D' F R2 D L2 U2 D2 R' U2 B2 L U2 R' D2 F2
*15. *U L U2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 F R' L2 U B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 U'
*16. *R F2 D B L' F' U' B' L2 B' D' B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 U'
*17. *U2 L D2 B' R' F U F' U B2 L2 U B2 U2 D L2 B2 U F2
*18. *R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B' L R2 D' B2 R2 B L' U2
*19. *B2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 F' R D2 R' B U2 R B2 L U F2
*20. *L2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 F' L U' B' D U2 L2 R F2 L2
*21. *L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L' F R2 B D2 R' D L' B2
*22. *L U B2 U L' U B D' L' D F2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 B2 L2 F2 U
*23. *R2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 L2 B D2 F' L D B U' R' B2 F2 U2 F' R
*24. *R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B' R F2 U' B2 R' F' L2 B U R'
*25. *F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 B L2 F' L B' U' L' F' D' F L F' U
*26. *D' B R L F' L2 B' U R' F R2 F D2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2
*27. *B2 R' U2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R B2 U L F2 R D2 F2 D
*28. *B' R2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D L F' R D2 L2 B' L2 U' R'
*29. *D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U F' L R2 D B U2 B' D F U'
*30. *L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D B U L U2 B' R2 D L' B2 U
*31. *L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F R2 F' U2 F2 D L' U2 F' D2 U' R U B' F2
*32. *B2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B' F L' U2 F D F2 L' B R'
*33. *R F2 R U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R B' F R' D' U B U R D L' D
*34. *R2 U' L' B U B' R F' U B' L' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 R'
*35. *B2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D' R' D2 R B' U' L2 R2 U2
*36. *R2 F D2 B2 D2 B' D2 F L2 B2 D2 L F2 D' R2 B2 F R F' U'
*37. *R2 B R2 B F D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F R' D' R B' L D L F2 R B'
*38. *U2 L2 B U2 F' L2 U2 F L2 R D' B F2 R2 D2 R' D' B' F'
*39. *B' L2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 R U' L F' L' F L2 U F
*40. *D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 U L B' R' U B2 F2 D B' U'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 L' U2 D L' D2 L B' R' L2 F D L2 F2 D R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2
*2. *F2 D' F2 D F2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D F' L2 U B' U' L2 R D' R' F2
*3. *L B2 L2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R D R' F2 L2 D L' F U2 L R
*4. *B R2 D L' F U' B' R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L2
*5. *B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U L2 U B2 F U' L' B' D2 U2 B2 U2 L' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 L' B U F L D R D' L2 F' U2 B' L2 B U2 F U2 R2 F2
*2. *R' D2 F L2 B' L U R' B D' B D2 F R2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 F'
*3. *L2 U R2 F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L' F' R2 U F2 R2 D2 L' F U
*4. *D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B F D B L R' U' L2 U2 L F2 D' R'
*5. *U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 F2 L2 U B U L' D' F' D2 B' R F2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F' L2 U2 D' R B2 D2 F' U B D' F2 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U D2 L2
*2. *R2 F R2 F' D2 F L2 D2 U2 F L' D2 B' L' D F' D2 R2 B' F R'
*3. *B L2 D2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D' R F L2 F2 L' B2 D B U
*4. *U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R U2 R' D2 B L U2 R2 B D'
*5. *F2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 D B F R' D L' B2 D F R' B2 L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 F R' B' F2 U B' R' B' L' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R' U R' F2 U F' R U2 R'
*3. *B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 R' B' D2 F' R' U R D U' L' B
*4. *Fw' L2 B F2 R' Fw' U Fw' L Rw' Fw Uw U2 R' Uw2 U2 F D2 L' Fw2 F' D' R' Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw R Fw2 Rw' D2 B Uw U R' Fw L2 Rw R2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F U2 F U F' R F' U' R'
*3. *L2 D' B2 U' R2 D B2 U B2 D B2 R' F' D' L B' D2 F2 D F2
*4. *U L R2 F2 Uw2 L2 Uw U' F R F2 Uw2 U L2 U' L Rw2 R2 F' Uw' U' F D Rw2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw' B' L F2 L' Uw B' U B' L' Rw' Uw Rw2
*5. *Uw' L' R2 D B' F2 L2 Rw' U' Rw Fw' R2 D' Lw2 R2 F2 D U B' L Bw' D B' R' Fw' F Dw' Lw2 R2 D Uw2 R' Bw Fw2 D2 Bw F' Rw2 U2 R' Bw' L2 B' D L' Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 F' L R' D2 Rw' B' Fw F' R' F2 L Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L' B U R L' R' L' l r' u
*2. *U R L' R U' B L' B R r b' u'
*3. *B' R U' B' L R B' L' l r u
*4. *R U L' R' U' L' U' R l r' b
*5. *U R' U' B L R' B U' r' b u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, 5) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 5)
*2. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -2)
*3. *(1, 6) / (-4, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2)
*5. *(4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 6)

*Skewb
1. *L U D' R' D' U D L U' D' U'
*2. *D' L' U' R' D L D' U' D' U'
*3. *D L R D U' L R' L U D' U'
*4. *D U R D L' R L' D' U' D' U'
*5. *R' D L' R' U D L' U' L' D' U'


----------



## muchacho (Jul 26, 2016)

*2x2: *(3.44), 6.00, 6.66, (9.44), 8.03 = *6.90*
*3x3:* 19.66, 21.09, (25.26), 20.12, (18.02) = *20.29
3x3OH:* (31.74), (1:11.51), 48.90, 40.40, 41.10 = *43.47*


----------



## Roman (Jul 26, 2016)

5x5 BLD: DNF(4:30.10)[1:50.63], *4:03.07*[1:55.06]


Spoiler: video











3x3 BLD: DNF(36.72),DNF(36.10), 36.74


----------



## Cubing HQ (Jul 26, 2016)

2x2: 12.86, 15.53, (DNF), 14.55, (9.73) = 14.31


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 26, 2016)

2x2
1. 1.73
2. 1.61
3. 2.45
4. 6.80 (lol fail)
5. 2.61
AO5=2.27
Really nice average

3x3
1. 10.69
2. 11.69
3. 12.21
4. 13.32
5. 9.49
AO5=11.53
Extremely happy with this. 0.06 seconds off my PB ao5

2bld
1. 34.23
2. DNF
3. 35.19

3x3 OH
1. 24.91
2. 22.92
3. 18.99
4. 23.83
5. 29.00 (lol so bad)
AO5=23.88

Pyra
1. 4.57
2. 4.03
3. 3.48
4. 5.47
5. 4.32
AO5=4.31
These scramble were evil

3bld
1. 3:52.82
2. DNF
3. 4:40.90

4x4
1. 1:23.27
2. 1:14.91
3. 1:13.12
4. 1:22.95
5. 1:18.87
A05= 1:18.95

Megaminx
1. 2:38.98
2. 3:07.51
3. 2:38.51
4. 2:45.74
5. 2:40.06
AO5= 2:38.91

Skewb
1. 5.92
2. 6.24
3. 8.14
4. 9.85
5. 7.52
AO5= 7.30

2x2-4x4 relay
1:39.80

I'll add the rest of my results later


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 26, 2016)

222: 4.28+, (3.37), (7.30), 5.68, 4.51 = 4.82
333: 14.00, (12.49), 14.85, (15.91), 13.52 = 14.12
444: (1:02.06), 53.48, 54.61, (51.14), 59.67 = 55.92
555: (2:02.62), 1:53.80, (1:43.77), 1:51.53, 1:52.99 = 1:52.77 [Just plain bad]
666: 3:46.59, 3:44.10+, (3:17.85), (DNF), 3:32.05 = 3:40.91
777: 5:13.09, (5:02.51), 5:11.71, 5:21.91, (5:42.94) = 5:15.57
Mega: 1:55.34, 1:57.97, 1:59.59, (1:51.79), (2:24.07) = 1:57.63
Pyra: (16.77), 12.28, (8.47), 9.34, 8.57 = 10.06
Skewb: (6.13), 10.94, (18.92), 7.20, 10.49 = 9.54 [lol]
SQ1: 39.21, 32.07, (24.03), (40.22), 31.76 = 34.35
OH: (DNF), 1:11.64, 55.02, 39.32, (36.23) = 55.33 [That sucked]
MTS: 1:51.68, 1:39.76, 2:23.81, (3:01.26), (1:35.50+) = 1:58.42
2BLD: DNF, 1:37.03, 1:26.78 = 1,26.78
3BLD: DNF, DNF, 4:15.93 = 4:15.93
MBLD: 1/2 in 13:46 [I forgot parity on one ]
2-4: 1:34.90
2-5: 3:34.47
FMC: 48

z' B2 D U L F U2 F' [222] B' U2 B2 U2 B2 [pseudo223]
U' R2 U' B F' U' F R' F R F' [F2L] R' F R U R' U' F' U R [OLL]
R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L U' B' [PLL]


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 26, 2016)

*3BLD*
39.48, 33.53, DNF(45.93)=33.53
*3x3 *17.65, 15.15,36.65, 14.40,21.60=18.13


----------



## mafergut (Jul 28, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (2.92), 3.86, 5.35, (5.38), 4.98 = *4.74* // Very nice 1st two scrambles, rest meh
*3x3x3:* (17.33), 19.63, 19.61, (23.28), 19.65 = *19.64* // Nice F2L but terrible LL in all solves
*4x4x4:* 1:31.13, (DNF), 1:19.19, 1:30.13, (1:12.58) = *1:26.82* // Big explosion (8 pieces) on 2nd
*5x5x5:* 3:27.20, 3:35.28, (3:37.96), (3:07.59), 3:24.56 = *3:29.02* // Meh
*3x3x3 OH:* 40.60, (31.51), (DNF), 42.03, 52.60 = *45.08* // Fumbled PLL on 3rd and dropped cube on 5th


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 28, 2016)

2x2: 4.23
3x3: 18.37
4x4: 1:08.49
5x5: 2:31.75
6x6: 5:53.24
OH: 23.53
Feet: 1:42.19 [LATE]
MTS: 1:43.05
FMC: 50
2-4: 1:29.92
2-5: 4:27.94
Megaminx: 3:05.67
Pyraminx: 11.32
Skewb: 12.10



Spoiler: All Times



2x2x2: (1.00), (4.91), 3.65, 4.50, 4.53 = 4.23

3x3x3: 19.69, 16.13, (20.84), (14.52), 19.30 = 18.37

4x4x4: (1:11.51), (1:02.89), 1:13.14, 1:06.37, 1:07.59 = 1:08.49

5x5x5: (2:28.94), 2:32.31, 2:32.65, 2:30.28, (3:01.16) = 2:31.75

6x6x6: (6:21.77), 5:55.92, 6:02.55, (5:26.82), 5:41.23 = 5:53.24

3x3x3 One Handed: 27.03, (18.46), 19.78, (28.07), 22.37 = 23.53

3x3x3 With Feet: 1:49.53, (2:06.27), 1:41.26, (1:30.61), 1:35.79 = 1:42.19

3x3x3 Match The Scrambles: 1:17.36, 1:56.76, (1:08.94), (2:05.15), 1:55.02 = 1:43.05

Fewest Move Challenge:
x2 L F L F L2 F' x2 y U L2 F L' U L U2 F2 y2 U R' F' B U F B' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' y L' U' L F2 D R' U R U' R D' F2 U = 50



Spoiler: FMC Solution



x2 L F L F L2 F' (6/6)
x2 y U L2 F L' U L U2 F2 (8/14)
y2 U R' F' B U F B' (7/21)
U2 R U R2 U2 (5/26)
R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' (11/37)
y L' U' L F2 D R' U R U' R D' F2 U (13/50)

Final Solution: x2 L F L F L2 F' x2 y U L2 F L' U L U2 F2 y2 U R' F' B U F B' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' y L' U' L F2 D R' U R U' R D' F2 U



2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 4.00 + 17.53 + 1:07.56 = 1:29.92
Executed as 3+2+4
[I forgot to time the split between 2/4, so those times (2+4=1:11.56~4.00/1:07.56) are an approximation]

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 12.98+20.76+1:20.09+2:34.09 = 4:27.94
Executed as 3+2+4+5
[wth 2+3 sucked]

Megaminx: 3:21.52, (2:49.99), 3:00.27, 2:55.19, (3:53.45) = 3:05.67

Pyraminx: (17.14), 10.03, (8.07), 12.94, 10.94 = 11.32

Skewb: (16.46), 13.94, 10.46, 11.88, (10.03) = 12.10


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 28, 2016)

*4x4x4*: 2:00.85, (2:12.72), 1:55.72, (1:47.13), 2:04.10 = *2:00.23
6x6x6*: (8:56.90), 15:47.71, 9:45.23, (DNF), 10:09.13 = *11:54.03 *Uff da. Messed up PLL parity on #2, OLL parity on #3, and bumped the timer at 41 seconds on #4.


----------



## big_moe5 (Jul 29, 2016)

2x2
1. 6.14 
2. (5.15)
3. 7.50
4. (13.16)
5. 9.17
avg= 8.22

3x3
1. (27.37)
2. 31.05
3. 36.85
4. 31.36
5 (37.56)
avg= 32.84

pyraminx
1. (11.82)
2. 12.42
3. 14.44
4. 14.64
5. (18.82)
avg= 14.43

skewb
1. 15.84
2. 14.20
3. (13.39)
4. 17.08
5. (17.89)
avg= 15.68


----------



## keone (Jul 29, 2016)

2x2: 10.27 6.85 9.68 6.74 2.60
=7.76
3x3: 21.05 18.95 16.01 14.11 17.95=17.64
Skewb: 15.29 07.71 18.56 11.84 15.43=14.19
OH: 31.36 45.53 41.59 39.71 36.65=39.32


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 2, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (3.05), (7.36), 7.16, 5.74, 3.42-> *5.44
3x3x3:* 16.86, 18.60, 16.87, (15.12), (21.62)-> *17.44
4x4x4:* 1:31.97, 1:27.25, (1:31.98), (1:10.43), 1:23.65-> *1:27.62
5x5x5:* (3:01.59), 2:35.45, (2:31.87), 2:44.11, 2:54.84-> *2:44.80
7x7x7:* 8:19.94, (7:58.00), (10:06.35), 10:01.32, 9:23.02-> *9:14.76
2x2x2BLD:* 1:03.40, 1:46.07, 1:20.04-> *1:03.40
3x3x3BLD:* 4:30.43, 5:12.28, 4:48.97-> *4:30.43
3x3x3OH:* 34.08, 31.62, (36.38), (31.43), 35.81-> *33.84
3x3 MTS:* 1:53.36, 1:27.65, (1:27.24), (3:25.69), 1:42.71-> *1:41.24
234*-> *1:32.59
2345*-> *4:29.04
sq-1:* 49.35, 44.39, (1:05.83), (29.18), 48.12-> *47.29
skewb:* (5.98), 8.37, (11.74), 6.02, 9.87-> *8.09

FMC:* 32 moves


Spoiler



Solution: B R' B R F R' B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B R' L F' B L2 B U B' F R2 U' R' U2 F R F' R' U' R'

B * F L F' B L2 //2x2x2
B U B' //2x2x3
F R2 U' R' U //f2l-1
U(cancelled) F R F' R' U' R' //orient edges

insertions: * R' B R F R' B' ** R F' (2 moves cancelation)
** B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 2, 2016)

Results week 30, congratulations to Torch, Ordway and WACWCA

*2x2x2*(29)

 1.75 WACWCA
 2.26 Rcuber123
 2.36 cuberkid10
 2.74 TcubesAK
 2.87 G2013
 3.40 pantu2000
 3.42 FastCubeMaster
 3.67 qaz
 3.81 Torch
 4.23 GenTheThief
 4.59 connorlacrosse
 4.73 mafergut
 4.82 Ordway Persyn
 5.44 Bogdan
 5.60 26doober
 5.94 LostGent
 6.45 h2f
 6.90 muchacho
 6.94 Bubbagrub
 7.60 big_moe5
 7.76 keone
 9.26 Thrasher989
 9.98 arbivara
 10.46 PaintballCat
 11.60 m_c_and_h
 12.53 Jacck
 13.12 RyuKagamine
 14.31 Cubing HQ
 14.99 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(34)

 9.71 fastfingers777
 10.31 pantu2000
 10.43 WACWCA
 10.56 cuberkid10
 11.52 Torch
 11.53 Rcuber123
 11.83 qaz
 12.41 FastCubeMaster
 12.49 typeman5
 12.66 G2013
 13.53 giorgi
 14.02 TcubesAK
 14.12 Ordway Persyn
 15.47 Kenneth Svendson
 15.73 LostGent
 17.44 Bogdan
 17.64 keone
 18.13 Daniel Lin
 18.37 GenTheThief
 19.53 h2f
 19.63 mafergut
 20.29 muchacho
 20.39 26doober
 21.76 Deri Nata Wijaya
 23.43 PaintballCat
 25.82 Bubbagrub
 29.67 arbivara
 33.09 big_moe5
 33.63 MatsBergsten
 35.57 Thrasher989
 35.96 Jacck
 37.27 Nosae Semaj
 38.70 RyuKagamine
 DNF aybuck37
*4x4x4*(21)

 38.84 cuberkid10
 40.24 KGB
 47.86 G2013
 49.21 Torch
 49.53 WACWCA
 55.92 Ordway Persyn
 56.72 FastCubeMaster
 1:08.49 GenTheThief
 1:14.76 Kenneth Svendson
 1:15.58 TcubesAK
 1:17.10 LostGent
 1:18.91 Rcuber123
 1:22.58 h2f
 1:26.82 mafergut
 1:27.62 Bogdan
 1:47.75 26doober
 1:52.37 Jacck
 2:00.22 One Wheel
 2:02.34 RyuKagamine
 2:26.49 MatsBergsten
 3:51.79 arbivara
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:35.95 Torch
 1:52.77 Ordway Persyn
 1:59.93 FastCubeMaster
 2:18.63 TcubesAK
 2:31.75 GenTheThief
 2:37.75 Kenneth Svendson
 2:44.80 Bogdan
 3:26.29 Nosae Semaj
 3:29.01 mafergut
 3:33.13 Jacck
 3:38.56 RyuKagamine
 4:20.12 LostGent
 4:31.72 MatsBergsten
 9:19.30 arbivara
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:12.33 Torch
 3:40.91 Ordway Persyn
 4:13.61 WACWCA
 4:45.31 FastCubeMaster
 5:53.23 GenTheThief
 6:03.79 RyuKagamine
 6:12.68 Jacck
11:54.02 One Wheel
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:34.22 Torch
 5:15.57 Ordway Persyn
 8:37.11 RyuKagamine
 9:14.76 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 21.47 Torch
 22.32 cuberkid10
 22.82 pantu2000
 23.06 GenTheThief
 23.89 Rcuber123
 24.37 FastCubeMaster
 25.45 WACWCA
 29.18 TcubesAK
 33.84 Bogdan
 39.32 keone
 43.47 muchacho
 44.56 26doober
 45.08 mafergut
 51.93 Bubbagrub
 54.69 RyuKagamine
 55.33 Ordway Persyn
 1:01.84 PaintballCat
 1:12.56 arbivara
 1:16.33 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:42.19 GenTheThief
 3:13.59 arbivara
 DNF RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 9.96 WACWCA
 25.38 MatsBergsten
 25.44 Torch
 25.52 h2f
 34.23 Rcuber123
 1:00.28 Jacck
 1:03.40 Bogdan
 1:26.78 Ordway Persyn
 1:26.89 TcubesAK
 5:12.10 RyuKagamine
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 33.53 Daniel Lin
 36.74 Roman
 1:02.17 Torch
 1:19.41 h2f
 1:26.22 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:47.30 MatsBergsten
 2:24.93 WACWCA
 3:52.82 Rcuber123
 3:59.12 Jacck
 4:15.93 Ordway Persyn
 4:30.43 Bogdan
 6:39.00 26doober
 DNF TcubesAK
 DNF FastCubeMaster
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:34.28 MatsBergsten
15:56.29 Jacck
30:49.70 WACWCA
 DNF Torch
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 4:03.07 Roman
13:44.20 MatsBergsten
21:51.98 Jacck
45:10.91 okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

13/17 (53:09)  Torch
8/13 (56:34)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 7:54)  WACWCA
4/6 (28:43)  Jacck
1/2 (13:46)  Ordway Persyn
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 58.18 Torch
 1:27.05 TcubesAK
 1:41.24 Bogdan
 1:43.05 GenTheThief
 1:58.42 Ordway Persyn
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 59.34 cuberkid10
 1:04.35 Torch
 1:15.76 pantu2000
 1:29.92 GenTheThief
 1:32.59 Bogdan
 1:34.90 Ordway Persyn
 1:39.80 Rcuber123
 1:59.23 TcubesAK
 2:54.03 RyuKagamine
 3:01.86 Jacck
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:49.88 Torch
 3:34.47 Ordway Persyn
 3:52.71 TcubesAK
 4:27.94 GenTheThief
 4:29.04 Bogdan
 6:38.30 Jacck
 DNF RyuKagamine
*Skewb*(19)

  4.87 connorlacrosse
 6.27 cuberkid10
 7.11 qaz
 7.23 WACWCA
 7.30 Rcuber123
 7.61 TcubesAK
 8.09 Bogdan
 8.33 Torch
 8.44 FastCubeMaster
 9.54 Ordway Persyn
 12.09 GenTheThief
 12.28 Bubbagrub
 13.76 LostGent
 14.19 keone
 15.71 big_moe5
 20.91 Thrasher989
 21.37 RyuKagamine
 26.15 MatsBergsten
 37.65 Jacck
*Clock*(7)

 7.66 qaz
 16.57 okayama
 16.93 Torch
 25.62 Bubbagrub
 25.86 Jacck
 27.57 arbivara
 DNF RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.31 Rcuber123
 4.67 TcubesAK
 5.54 aybuck37
 5.96 pantu2000
 6.40 FastCubeMaster
 6.74 Torch
 7.71 qaz
 10.06 Ordway Persyn
 11.30 GenTheThief
 13.83 big_moe5
 16.42 Thrasher989
 18.86 Jacck
 20.02 LostGent
 20.11 RyuKagamine
 38.24 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(10)

 56.27 KGB
 1:18.74 cuberkid10
 1:36.49 Torch
 1:57.63 Ordway Persyn
 2:38.15 TcubesAK
 2:41.59 Rcuber123
 3:05.66 GenTheThief
 3:19.81 RyuKagamine
 3:46.39 Jacck
 7:06.37 arbivara
*Square-1*(12)

 10.71 Raptor56
 14.10 cuberkid10
 19.67 qaz
 30.36 WACWCA
 30.84 Torch
 34.35 Ordway Persyn
 40.86 FastCubeMaster
 47.29 Bogdan
 56.03 h2f
 57.05 26doober
 2:23.09 Jacck
 DNF LostGent
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

24 Attila
28 okayama
28 irontwig
32 Bogdan
33 Torch
33 arbivara
38 G2013
40 Jacck
48 FastCubeMaster
48 Ordway Persyn
50 GenTheThief
52 RyuKagamine

*Contest results*

322 Torch
213 Ordway Persyn
192 WACWCA
177 TcubesAK
177 Jacck
175 FastCubeMaster
173 GenTheThief
173 cuberkid10
168 Bogdan
165 Rcuber123
119 MatsBergsten
107 qaz
107 pantu2000
100 RyuKagamine
94 G2013
81 h2f
80 LostGent
71 mafergut
70 arbivara
69 26doober
55 Kenneth Svendson
53 keone
50 Bubbagrub
43 muchacho
41 connorlacrosse
39 Daniel Lin
39 okayama
38 KGB
37 fastfingers777
36 big_moe5
31 Roman
30 Thrasher989
29 typeman5
29 Deri Nata Wijaya
28 PaintballCat
27 giorgi
22 Attila
21 irontwig
19 aybuck37
18 Nosae Semaj
16 Raptor56
15 One Wheel
7 m_c_and_h
4 Cubing HQ


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

I was just entering my FMC time so can you add that.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 2, 2016)

Haha I just did my feet also.
If it's to late, I can delete it from my post.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

They usually accept it as long as its not extremely late.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 2, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> They usually accept it as long as its not extremely late.



* "They" *, do you mean me and my program .
And of course I'll add your FMC and Gens Feet, no problem!
It won't take five minutes.

---------------------------------------------

Edit: in a way that is not fair to Mike Hughey, as he and I manage this competition
together and have done so in many years now (soon eight). But he manages the
threads and starts a new comp every week and I calculate the results. He helps with
that only on my request, which seldom happens because it is mainly in the very rare
cases of cheating when we need do cooperate in that way.

For those of you who does not "know" Mike, he is one of the major posters in this
Forum (I know of no one who has posted more), and for many years competed in
every event each week in these weekly competitions. Still he manages the comps every
week even if he nowadays has cut back in his cubing because of family and work.


----------

